#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  What is your experience with SSL migrations?

## Davidwedo

I'm wondering how other's website traffic as performed following a switch to HTTPS. I'm expecting a dip in traffic after the migrations but I'm curious to know what others are seeing in the following weeks/months. Is the dip in traffic significant for you? How quickly does your traffic recover? Does it eventually yield even more traffic than you had pre-migration?

----------

